# Anybody use .050" latex?



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

A lot of members seem to like the .030 Hygenic band and the .030" TBG. Does anyone here shoot .050" latex?

I did some velocity checks on .050" latex vs TBG. Draw length was 30".

*TBG 3/4" x 8" = *3/8" steel - 190 fps, 3/8" lead = 175 fps, .44" lead - 147 fps
*TBG 3/4" x 7" = *3/8" steel - 201 fps, 3/8" lead - 187 fps, .44" lead - 159 fps
*.050" Latex = = *3/8" steel - 203 fps, 3/8" lead - 192 fps, .44" lead - 166 fps

The .050" latex was cut to 3/4" x 1/2" x 8". The draw weight was the heaviest of the three bands tested. Velocity numbers were not as high as I thought they would be for this heavier band.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Northerner, Thanks for the effort and results.

Can I asked where you got the 0.05in thick latex from and the price you paid?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I like the way .050 latex pulls but I prefer a heavier draw.
This shows once again that heavier does not automatically equal faster. Heavier pull bands make more of a difference with heavier ammo. Speed of retraction is more important for 3/8" steel. A set of double TBG cut 20mmx9mm (which pulls pretty easy) will really ship 3/8" because of the extreme taper but won't shoot .44 lead or 1/2" steel because there is so little actual propulsion provided by the bands. They can't accelerate the heavier load. Conversely your .050 bands with a more normal 3:2 taper retract slower but with enough power to shoot the heavier load.
Cut those .050s down some and taper them more for big speed with 3/8".


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I haven't tried 0.050 but I have tried 0.040 and really like the power-to-pull ratio. How's the pull on the .050?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

*Jackrevally* - I only have a couple of sets of .050" bands that I got from Flatband quite a while ago. They came on frames so I don't know what he charges for separate bands. I'm sure he is reasonable. Send Gary a PM or email and he will give you the details.

*Dayhiker* - The draw weight is still quite reasonable on the .050". It seems to start with a heavier pull right away, while the shorter 7" TBG starts off lighter and gets heavier at the end. I don't like heavy draw weights but this cut of .050" is still mild compared to pulling tubes.

*M_J* - The .050" can give handslap with light ammo. The 3/8" steel isn't something I would want to shoot all afternoon with these bands. I switched to a soft pouch and it still gets bothersome after a while. A hard pouch was very painful! I prefer the lead ammo for this band cut. I might clip them back an inch and see how they perform with the lead. For 3/8" steel I think .030" is more comfortable on the fingers (either Hygenic latex or Hygenic TBG).

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

i use theraband gold... dont like it much


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks Northerner,

Just bought 4 sets from Gary last week! It's in the post....


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

.050 is my favorite for single layer hunting bands. I generally shoot .44 lead and 1/2" steel and it throw them nicely. I generally taper from around 1" to 3/4" with 6.5" of active band. Not too heavy to shoot all day, but enough power to hunt.

I have found finding consistent quality an issue though. I usually purchase from www.mcmaster.com


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I just ordered some .040. I had a bandset from John (bane of small game) made from that and it used to put steel through steel cans (one side) with no problem. You don't think .040 is adequate for hunting, Nathan?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I just finished up a bit more testing. The .050" latex was cut to 3/4" x 1/2" x 7" and draw weight didn't feel much different. The bands feel very "stretchy" and not too heavy at all.

I also tested a set of 1/2" straight cut gum rubber (1/16" thickness). The gum rubber was set at 8 1/4" from pouch to fork tie. I originally had it at 7 3/4" but couldn't quite reach my 30" draw length. It was like reaching a wall when I got to the corner of my mouth. The 8 1/4" pulled to the ear lobe for my usual 30" draw.

*.050" latex 3/4" x 1/2" x 7"* -------- .375" lead - 201 fps, .44" lead - 175 fps
*1/16" Gum Rubber 1/2" x 8 1/4*" - .375" lead - 185 fps, .44" lead - 165 fps

The latex is now doing 9 fpe with the .44" lead. If I buy more of this stuff I would like to try Nathan's suggestion of 1" x 3/4" x 6.5".

Copy/paste from above
*TBG 3/4" x 8" = *3/8" steel - 190 fps, 3/8" lead = 175 fps, .44" lead - 147 fps
*TBG 3/4" x 7" = *3/8" steel - 201 fps, 3/8" lead - 187 fps, .44" lead - 159 fps
*.050" Latex = = *3/8" steel - 203 fps, 3/8" lead - 192 fps, .44" lead - 166 fps

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> I just finished up a bit more testing. The .050" latex was cut to 3/4" x 1/2" x 7" and draw weight didn't feel much different. The bands feel very "stretchy" and not too heavy at all.
> 
> I also tested a set of 1/2" straight cut gum rubber (1/16" thickness). The gum rubber was set at 8 1/4" from pouch to fork tie. I originally had it at 7 3/4" but couldn't quite reach my 30" draw length. It was like reaching a wall when I got to the corner of my mouth. The 8 1/4" pulled to the ear lobe for my usual 30" draw.
> 
> ...


I don't have a chronograph, but my 'can'ograph says it hits pretty dang hard! Squirrels seem to think the same.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

. . . You don't have a watch?. . .


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Oh no, time is relative in the dimension of the slingshotaholic! Besides, you never can trust the dang things...my wife is always late and she has one!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I USE EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!!!! Flatband


----------

